# dogging sites



## Logwoman (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi im about to go travelling alone, how do I know (before somebody comes knocking ) a dogging site ? naïve question perhaps lol , but a layby to me is a layby , is there a preferred look to one of these sites ? im not nervous about camping out alone but I wouldn't be keen with folk wandering round my van , non converted on the outside ….


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 28, 2019)

I think I've ended up on dogging sites a couple of times. The only way I've been able to tell is a fair bit of car movements and flashing headlights. I've never been disturbed by anyone or felt threatened. I'm fairly sure you have to show signs of having an interest for anyone to disturb you.


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 28, 2019)

Better doggers than doughnut boys in my opinion.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 28, 2019)

If cars start turning round and parking facing you then you could be in luck 

If you put your screens up they are unlikely to bother you, if they do knock just tell them you arent interested


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nabsim said:


> if they do knock just tell them you arent interested


When I approach doggers they tell me *they* aren't interested:dog:


----------



## The laird (Jul 28, 2019)

Make sure there’s no OMO in the window


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jul 28, 2019)

We pulled into a layby once, full of single men idling around by their cars. Thought it looked a bit odd and we felt comfortable so we moved to another layby. Was later told on this site that the layby we had pulled into was not just a dogging site… But a gay dogging site!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 28, 2019)

I think that ALOT of the lay-bys I’ve stayed in are used for all sorts of ‘STUFF’ because if you think about it they are the lay-bys that tend to be the more discreet or out of the way ones that just happen to be ones that I would favour to overnight in. some of the going on’s are really quite comical though.
I just settle down when ready & ignore what’s going on outside after dark, I’ve never had any problems or issues though & it doesn’t phase me.

My advice for you would be DONT open your doors (or even respond) if approached, Keep your phone charged & Understand EXACTLY where you are staying so you can offer this information if things escalate, or you feel it necessary to make a call.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 28, 2019)

Don't worry about dogging sites, there is a code indicating you are not interested, it's ignore them.
They are more interested in getting their jolly's off than harming folk.  Besides, it can be very entertaining viewing from behind the curtains, certainly better than watching Eastenders!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 28, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Don't worry about dogging sites, there is a code indicating you are not interested, it's ignore them.
> They are more interested in getting their jolly's off than harming folk.  Besides, it can be very entertaining viewing from behind the curtains, certainly better than watching Eastenders!



Prob the last time you will ever see any action.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 29, 2019)

I put all my dogging gear on Ebay, I didn't get any bids but there were loads watching!:lol-053:


----------



## izwozral (Jul 29, 2019)

Me and the wife went dogging last night, by the time wifey managed to park the car everyone had fecked off.


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2019)

Fruitbowl in the window and keys in a bowl you might have the time of your life !!

As a female probably out of luck in that it seems behind each good man is another !!

Jests aside unless you are flashing lights etc, you are likely after 5 mins to be left alone most sites seem frequented by the gay fraternity so you are safe 

Channa


----------



## spigot (Jul 29, 2019)

*Dogging POIs*

Anyone searching out dogging sites maybe should ask Chris to put these locations on the POIs (said tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 29, 2019)

spigot said:


> Anyone searching out dogging sites maybe should ask Chris to put these locations on the POIs (said tongue-in-cheek)



‘Tongue in Cheek’ !


----------



## alcam (Jul 29, 2019)

spigot said:


> Anyone searching out dogging sites maybe should ask Chris to put these locations on the POIs (said tongue-in-cheek)



Places Of Intercourse


----------



## colinm (Jul 29, 2019)

My favourite clip from Carshare.
Peter Kay Fans - Dogging | Facebook


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll just leave this here.....

[video=youtube_share;MXzaVOk_Ydk]https://youtu.be/MXzaVOk_Ydk[/video]


----------



## martinmartin (Jul 29, 2019)

Logwoman said:


> Hi im about to go travelling alone, how do I know (before somebody comes knocking ) a dogging site ? naïve question perhaps lol , but a layby to me is a layby , is there a preferred look to one of these sites ? im not nervous about camping out alone but I wouldn't be keen with folk wandering round my van , non converted on the outside ….



Youl know if it's a dogging site because the blokes walk around with their dicks hanging out and the ladies walk around on all fours, the spectators wear jamjar bottoms.


----------



## witzend (Jul 29, 2019)

You should be able to avoid a dogging site by doing a google search most are listed.

London dogging hotspots: 39 of the city's most popular spots revealed - MyLondon


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2019)

spigot said:


> Anyone searching out dogging sites maybe should ask Chris to put these locations on the POIs (said tongue-in-cheek)



No chance ,he keeps those secret.:scared:


----------



## spigot (Jul 30, 2019)

witzend said:


> You should be able to avoid a dogging site by doing a google search most are listed.



*Or indulge!*


----------



## spigot (Jul 30, 2019)

witzend said:


> You should be able to avoid a dogging site by doing a google search most are listed.
> 
> London dogging hotspots: 39 of the city's most popular spots revealed - MyLondon




That is hilarious, I must’ve missed that one.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2019)

spigot said:


> That is hilarious, I must’ve missed that one.



Why how many have you been to.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Gnomus (Jul 30, 2019)

As long as the car park is big enough, dont worry. They can do their thing you can do yours. To an extent its the same thing with boy racers when they go home go to sleep, until then enjoy the performance. Ive had more issues with respectable folk poking their nose in than the various people who want to live alternative lifestyles and be left alone.


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 30, 2019)

I can confirm the 'Crystal Palace' venue as the last time I was there my Black Labrador decided to go into the bushes and join in the fun, he wasn't made welcome despite his enthusiasm.


----------



## alcam (Jul 30, 2019)

guerdeval said:


> I can confirm the 'Crystal Palace' venue as the last time I was there my Black Labrador decided to go into the bushes and join in the fun, he wasn't made welcome despite his enthusiasm.



Bloody racists !


----------



## spigot (Jul 30, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Why how many have you been to.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:




Sorry, I got the wrong quote there, I meant to add that comment to the Peter Kay video.


----------



## spigot (Jul 30, 2019)

CHBrinton said:


> As long as the car park is big enough, dont worry. They can do their thing you can do yours. To an extent its the same thing with boy racers when they go home go to sleep, until then enjoy the performance. Ive had more issues with respectable folk poking their nose in than the various people who want to live alternative lifestyles and be left alone.




100% agree on that one.


----------

